# Mold on ends of rounds



## Baconyoulikeapig (Apr 6, 2020)

My Cherry and Peach rounds apparently didn't get enough air circulation and have started to grow mold on the ends. Is it safe to bandsaw a 1/4" off each end as well as cut the bark off and still use for making chunks or would I be wiser to discard the whole thing?


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 6, 2020)

I personally would just go ahead and cut off the ends and bark and chunk them up, i'm sure some more knowledgeable people will be around though.


----------



## kmmamm (Apr 7, 2020)

It will not effect the quality of smoke....bigger issue is you don’t really want the fungus dropping spores inside an enclosed space.


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you, fellas.


----------

